# Unable to reset Gear Oil service indicator in X6



## Yimi (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello guys, I recently changed my gear oil and attempt to reset from cluster is showing "OK" instead of "Reset?".

Using Insta +, it's not showing the Gear Oil as an issue but on X6 dashboard and cluster it's there.


----------

